

How You Can Build an HTML5 Photobooth App - johnrobinsn
http://www.storminthecastle.com/2013/05/07/how-you-can-build-an-html5-photobooth-app/

======
rzendacott
If you want to experiment with some filters like this in real time with your
webcam, I made a simple page to do this:
<http://mizzouacm.github.io/javascript-workshop/>

You can fill in the filter function to see the effects in real time. You can
also get screenshots by clicking the filtered video. It's pretty fun to see
what interesting filters you can come up with.

I can't take credit for the idea; I got it from the wonderful Hackers At
Berkeley workshop[1]. I am starting a similar club at my university and wanted
to do the same kind of workshop. I rewrote the demo because I wanted it to be
real time, and I also just wanted the fun of implementing it myself :)

[1] Blog about workshop: <http://blog.hackersatberkeley.com/?p=97> Demo:
<http://introjs.hackersatberkeley.com/>

------
davidwparker
I recently built a HTML5 Photobooth using WebGL. It was a lot of fun.

Warning: uses webcam and destroys graphics cards (I'm not doing much memory
management and creating shaders on the fly)...
<http://davidwparker.com/graphics/miniphotobooth/>

~~~
dpcx
That's pretty cool.

------
securingsincity
I've been thinking about doing a cheap and easy photobooth for my wedding next
year. it sounds like this + a webcam + a raspberry pi like device could
provide a cool way for guests to take photobooth pics, set filters and share
them without having to spend more than 100 bucks in parts.

~~~
nantes
<http://labs.ideo.com/2012/12/14/happy-25th-birthday-gif/> seems pretty cool.
We actually did this for a SxSW party this year. We were pleased with the
results -- <http://gifxgifw.tumblr.com/> .

------
deanclatworthy
There's some other great examples of this done before:
<http://wolframhempel.github.io/photobooth-js/>

